# κτλ. (και τα λοιπά), κλ.π, κ.λπ



## unique (Jan 28, 2012)

Ποιο προτιμάμε, κτλ. (και τα λοιπά), κλ.π, κ.λπ. ;
Το κ.λπ. μάλλον σημαίνει και λοιποί (κυρίως σε νομικά κείμενα).


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2012)

κτλ. (κάποτε μου το επιβάλανε σαν πιο κομιλφό και το συνήθισα) και κλπ. (παλιότερα ήταν συντριπτικά συχνότερο). Ποτέ με τελεία ενδιάμεσα, κάτι που αποτελεί αφόρητο σχολαστικισμό με πολύ περιορισμένο πεδίο εφαρμογής. Και μια απορία: από πού προκύπτει άραγε η μορφή "κλ.π.", από το κλαίω πολύ; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ποτέ με τελεία ενδιάμεσα, κάτι που αποτελεί αφόρητο σχολαστικισμό με πολύ περιορισμένο πεδίο εφαρμογής.


Μαζί σου διαφωνεί (όπως έμαθα πρόσφατα...) το style sheet τουλάχιστον ενός γνωστού μεταφραστικού γραφείου, που υποδεικνύει σαφώς: κ.λπ. Αν σκεφτώ τον όγκο και το εύρος των παραγομένων κειμένων από το συγκεκριμένο γραφείο, το πεδίο εφαρμογής μάλλον θα διευρυνθεί...


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2012)

Δεν εννούσα αυτό, σερ ντοκτέρ. Εννοούσα ότι αυτή η τελεία είχε περιληφθεί στο σπορ της λαθολογίας και έτσι επεκτάθηκε. Από την άλλη όμως, τι γίνεται με τη Δ.Ε.Η., τον Ο.Τ.Ε., την Ε.ΥΔ.Α.Π.; Οι τελείες έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί από τα αρκτικόλεξα, τι νόημα έχει ο σχολαστικισμός που μας οδηγεί να τις βάζουμε σε συντμήσεις οι οποίες υπάρχουν μόνο για λόγους συντομίας και ευκολίας;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Εγώ γράφω το σχολαστικό *κ.λπ.* επειδή το κουβαλάω κάποιες δεκαετίες και λέω να μη χαλάσω τώρα αυτή τη σχέση.
Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση για κανένα από τα: *κλπ.*, *κλπ*, *κτλ.*, *κτλ*, δηλαδή με μία τελεία στο τέλος ή χωρίς καμία τελεία (κάτι που δεν αρέσει σε άλλους) — αποκλείεται να μην καταλαβαίνει ο αναγνώστης ότι είναι συντομογραφία και ποια είναι. Αλλά να είναι με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε όλα τα σημεία του κειμένου, να μη δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ο συντάκτης αποφάσισε να κάνει πειράματα.
Αν είναι δουλειά για εκδοτικό οίκο ή συλλογικό έργο, πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε για να μάθουμε τι θέλουν οι αποπάνω· το καταλαβαίνουμε κι απ' αυτό που λέει ο δόκτορας.
Αν γράψουμε *κ.τ.λ.*, δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά είναι τελειοθηρία (κυνήγι τελειών). Αν γράψουμε _κλ.π._ ή _κ.λ.π._, αυτά είναι _και_ λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν εννούσα αυτό, σερ ντοκτέρ. Εννοούσα ότι αυτή η τελεία είχε περιληφθεί στο σπορ της λαθολογίας και έτσι επεκτάθηκε. Από την άλλη όμως, τι γίνεται με τη Δ.Ε.Η., τον Ο.Τ.Ε., την Ε.ΥΔ.Α.Π.; Οι τελείες έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί από τα αρκτικόλεξα, τι νόημα έχει ο σχολαστικισμός που μας οδηγεί να τις βάζουμε σε συντμήσεις οι οποίες υπάρχουν μόνο για λόγους συντομίας και ευκολίας;


Το ίδιο style sheet διατηρεί και τις τελείες στα αρκτικόλεξα. Κι εγώ σχολαστικό το βρίσκω, απλώς το ανέφερα...


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jan 28, 2012)

*κτλ.*

Μερικές σχολαστικές παρατηρήσεις ως προς το ερώτημα αυτό:

Η φρ. _καὶ τὰ λοιπά _(με άρθρο) είναι συχνότατη κατά την ελληνιστική εποχή και απαντά σε πολλούς συγγραφείς. Κατόπιν αποδόθηκε με το λατ. _et cetera _«και λοιπά», από όπου μέσω της Γαλλικής ή Μεσαιωνικών Λατινικών συγγραμμάτων επανήλθε στα Ελληνικά με τον τύπο _και λοιπά_.

Επομένως, και οι δύο επιλογές είναι αποδεκτές:

*και τα λοιπά*: κτλ. (ελληνιστική), κ.τ.λ.
*και λοιπά*: κλπ. (με αναδανεισμό), κ.λπ.

Οι τελείες μεταξύ των γραμμάτων είναι προαιρετικές.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2012)

Κουλουπού κουλουπού κουλουπου μου ακούγεται να κυλάει πιο πολύ απο το κουτουλού κουτουλού κουτουλού, που παραπέμπει στα κουτουρού. Οπότε θα μείνω στο δανεικό. Μερσι για τη διευκρίνηση Δρ.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 26, 2012)

Δεν θα σταθώ στο πού "χρειάζονται" τελείες (εξάλλου έχω ήδη καλυφθεί). Θέλω όμως να παρατηρήσω (και ίσως φανώ υπέρ το δέον σχολαστικός) ότι με το κτλ δηλώνεται ότι είναι γνωστό πόσα υπολείπονται, ενώ το κλπ ενέχει κάποια αοριστία (ίσως και γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα). Επίσης, με το "κτλ" υπάρχει μια δυσκαμψία όταν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε σε ονόματα μη ουδετέρου γένους (π.χ. χώρες) ενώ το "κλπ" αναλύεται εξίσου εύκολα σε "και λοιποί", "και λοιπές". 
Συχνά βέβαια έχω δει και τη σύντμηση *κ.ά.* "και άλλα" [πρβλ κ.α. "και αλλού"], και την αρχαιοπρεπέστερη *κ.τ.τ.* "και τα τοιαύτα".


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Στον λόγο σπάνια λέμε _και λοιπά_ χωρίς προσδιορισμό (και λοιπές χώρες). Το _και άλλα_ δηλώνει ακριβώς ό,τι και το _και λοιπά_, αλλά όχι ότι και το _και τα λοιπά_ (αφού όντως υπονοεί γνωστό αριθμό λοιπών). Γι' αυτούς τους λόγους χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά τα "κτλ" και "κ.α.".


----------



## Gizem (Jul 14, 2014)

κτλ ή κλπ (συντομογραφίες).
Η χρήση και των 2 είναι σωστή και έχουν ίδια σημασία;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αλλά να είναι με τον ίδιο τρόπο σε όλα τα σημεία του κειμένου, να μη δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ο συντάκτης αποφάσισε να κάνει πειράματα.





Dr Moshe said:


> Επομένως, και οι δύο επιλογές είναι αποδεκτές:
> 
> *και τα λοιπά*: κτλ. (ελληνιστική), κ.τ.λ.
> *και λοιπά*: κλπ. (με αναδανεισμό), κ.λπ.
> ...



Εντάξει, έτσι;


----------



## Gizem (Jul 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εντάξει, έτσι;


Δεν είχα προσέξει το θέμα. Ωστόσο, αυτό που αναφέρει ο Dr Moshe τα είχα ψάξει και βρει και εγώ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τον κόπο σου να τα παραθέσεις πάλι.
Σε αρκετά γραπτά παρατηρώ την συχνή εναλλαγή της συντομογραφίας. Και είναι ενοχλητικό για κάποιον που προσέχει πώς γράφει, να διαβάζει ένα γραπτό που ο συντάκτης-μαθητής δεν ξέρει να γράφει σωστά και δεν είναι σταθερός.


----------

